# Coming to grips with Publish Services



## MMarz (Mar 1, 2011)

I am starting to go through old images on my website and the Publish Services for Zenfolio is working great.  A little tedious, but easier than if I just did it in the websites edit mode..

But while I have been able to gather all the images that were uploaded in the past, I am not seeing how to upload new images and have them tracked in Publish Services and still have remain in my current sites folder hierarchy?  

Do I do a regular Export and then link up that folder in Publish Services?  That seems like an extra step..  Or is there a way to go right to the web from Publish Services?

I use JF Zenfolio plugin when making a new folder on Zen and uploading to it, but I think I would like to do it through a Smart folder using Publish instead...

Any tips?

Second question.. I used the three step process to sync LR and Zen so all the old folders and images are in step.  For the most part it has been without issue, but occassionally I am coming across a folder on Zenfolio that contains images that were exported and uploaded to Zen from LR but are showint in the Publish Services as have an image count of zero when indeed there are images in the folder on Zen.  Any thoughts why this would happen and how I might correct it?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Michael,

First go back and carefully read Jeffrey's instructions for the jfZenfolio publish service. It has specific instructions for how to synchronize your previous uploads with the new publish service. In case you missed it here is the link to the _manual for Publish to Zenfolio_. It is a little hard to find on the main zfZenfolio plugin page.

After you have done these steps you will see all your existing folders and galleries when you open the Settings for your zfZenfolio publish service. 

Up to now I haven't found how to do is to create new folders and galleries from inside Lightroom. What I did instead was to create them using the Zenfolio web interface and the go back to jfZenfolio Publish and refresh list in the Zenfolio galleries section. That creates the new collection sets and new collections that match the one you created on Zenfolio. 

While poking around I think I just figured out how to add new folders and galleries. There isn't a "+" sign on any of the individual publish services nor can you do something like right click to add collection. However, the "+" on the "Publish Services" tab has a pull down list that includes a section for each publish service where you can create either a collection set, collection or smart collection. I haven't tried it yet but I'm pretty sure that this will create folders and galleries on Zenfolio.

Once you have one or more collections just add images and click the publish button. One thing to keep in mind is the "Publish" function is not automatic. If you have a smart collection and new images are added to the collection you still have to click the publish button to have any new images sent to Zenfolio.

I hope that helps.

-louie


----------



## MMarz (Mar 4, 2011)

Louie, thanks..  I should have come back and updated my post as I had found pretty much all you shared...  

At present I have about two thirds of my Zen galleries in the Publish Services in LR.  I am taking it slow as there are a few galleries I want to be listed under a separate Publish Service, so i can't just set LR to pull of the in at once. 

It's an excellent tool for managing the web galleries.  I've been able to update much of the IPTC data that has changed over the years, cleaned out a ton of images I don't want in circulation any longer and revisit may for re-edit and tweaks.


----------

